# Very excited



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello all. Having watched from a distance for a while now, just a quick intro ahead of acquiring a mint Moro Blue '04 V6 manual with only 52k on the clock. In a few days I'll be 54, but right now I'm like an eight-year-old who's been at the blue Smarties. It's been a long search, during which I've looked at about 20 examples - all 225s - but about 30 seconds into the test drive of the V6 today, I told the guy I'd have it. Fantastic car. 
You're a friendly and informed bunch (much like a SEAT forum I belong to - my main drive is a rather nice Exeo) so I look forward to the coming months of TT ownership. 
Will post again at greater length when I've calmed down a bit. Some time next year probably. Pick up the car on Thursday. Hope the weather holds!


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome! hope all goes well when you pick it up!get some pics up


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Will do. How many posts do I have to rack up to do that - and is there anything on the forum about how to upload pictures? Newbie at that too!


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome and happy new car.......I remember the feeling well..even after years of owning a tt I still get it .


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

I was the same when I got mine! and everyday I get that same feeling when I jump in it!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome, hopefully you used the V6 buyers guide..
Opening a photo bucket account is a good start for the picture thing..
Steve


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

seTT said:


> Will do. How many posts do I have to rack up to do that - and is there anything on the forum about how to upload pictures? Newbie at that too!


I think you should just straight away be able to attach pictures. Sounds like a good find, youngish TT with v low miles. I bought mine last month, a car I have desired for years. It's a 225 and I make excuses just to get in and drive. I am 11 yr your junior, still have that blue smartie feeling!


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

By some distance, it's the prettiest and best condition TT I've seen - and believe me, I'm usually a cautious type of guy, but made the decision on this one in a heartbeat.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi & welcome.

Great choice on the car - best engine + favourite gearbox (yes I'm biased).

You can upload photo's easily direct from your computer etc. When you're posting a reply then look down below the 'sale' 'preview' 'submit' buttons & you'll see 'options' 'upload attachment' tabs. Click the 'upload attachment' tab then the 'browse' button & finally 'add the file'.
If you then click the 'Place inline' button you will get the computer script showing that you can then move to where you want in the post. Give it a try & use the Preview button to see how it works - it's very simple even if I have made it sound complicated.
ps it likes low resolution jpg's best!

Below is a screen grab showing the relevant bit.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Good luck with your TT ownership  I was terrified when i got mine as it was the mother in laws car and it very much her baby... Plus it was 13 years old and never had a cambelt... Possibly the most nervous i have ever been driving a car lol :lol:


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and the V6 experience.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the *Moro* club


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the V6 club mate; I can promise you, you`re going to love it !! 8)

Mine`s quite recently acquired too, but even 2 months into ownership, I`m still quite excited at the prospect of the drive, each and every time I get into it.

I`m looking forward to giving mine a clay and machine-polish next month, as I`ll be getting it ready to look it`s best for the warmer weather coming in.

It`s a good time of year for you to be getting yours........ENJOY !! 8)


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Whooooo it's THURSDAY. where are the pics ?
Only joking


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

conlechi said:


> Welcome to the *Moro* club


+1 for the moro club


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+2 for the Moro Club, but mine is under wraps..
Steve


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

+3 for the Moro club


----------



## Andypr6 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright then +4 for the Moro club


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

seTT said:


> Hello all. Having watched from a distance for a while now, just a quick intro ahead of acquiring a mint Moro Blue '04 V6 manual with only 52k on the clock. In a few days I'll be 54, but right now I'm like an eight-year-old who's been at the blue Smarties. It's been a long search, during which I've looked at about 20 examples - all 225s - but about 30 seconds into the test drive of the V6 today, I told the guy I'd have it. Fantastic car.
> You're a friendly and informed bunch (much like a SEAT forum I belong to - my main drive is a rather nice Exeo) so I look forward to the coming months of TT ownership.
> Will post again at greater length when I've calmed down a bit. Some time next year probably. Pick up the car on Thursday. Hope the weather holds!


HI SeTT,

I too was instantly smitten when I bought my V6 TT two years ago and made the decision to buy also after 30 seconds.
Good luck with the purchase and hope to see pics soon.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everybody and welcome to BST. Will post again = with pics, hopefully - when time permits. Quick wash today - first time I've seen it in daylight since I got it - makes me think a machine polish would be in order, although the car looks well as it is. Might even go for paint correction if funds allow. In the meantime - a fantastic car and loving every minute.


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

+5 Welcome to the Moro club


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome 

Three days of ownership and still no pics?? Disgusting :lol: 
Photobucket account is about the easiest, no need to mess about re-sizing etc and quick and easy once you've set it up.

Hope you have a good day with the new toy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

I know, I know. Relying on the good will of children because I don't have a cameraphone - or a camera of any description to be honest. Lame. Remedying that for my birthday later this week so it'll be next weekend before I get some decent shots. Only want to do it when the car is mint - which it very nearly is, but a coat or two of Autoglym wouldn't go amiss. Found a couple of swirls as well, but they don't detract from the overall effect. To my eyes, the car is just stunning and I promise to get my arse in gear asap vis-a-vis piccies.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello again, all. Thought I'd try to share this, having set up a Photobucket account. It's a pretty shonky picture, taken between torrential showers when I picked up the car,but will have to do for now. Hope the link works. If it doesn't, someone will no doubt tell me!

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k233/ ... f905bb.jpg


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

You need to copy and paste the *IMG* link at the bottom of the tag box on the right hand side of the page



Like this. 


Nice TT


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for sorting that, conlechi.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for sorting that, conlechi. Hopefully this should be OK.


----------



## andyr22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice car and plate.

I think this makes +6 for the Moro club


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So, it's a welcome to the Moro and V6 plate club.. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

seTT said:


> Thanks for sorting that, conlechi. Hopefully this should be OK.


No probs 

Is it just the light in the pic or are the roof rails silver ?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

conlechi said:


> seTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sorting that, conlechi. Hopefully this should be OK.
> ...


Was just thinking that....?


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

I think they are silver or has some sort of seal protectors ?! :?

Really nice motor btw + number plate !!!

Thanks
D


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

seTT said:


> Thanks for sorting that, conlechi. Hopefully this should be OK.


And we are both in the undercoat roof rail club too.. :lol: 

Before I painted mine satin black..

Steve


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, I really like the bare stainless look against the dark paintwork - and pleased to know someone else had the same idea - although they're the devil's own job to keep clean. Autosol is SO time consuming. However, it's typical of the attention to detail administered by the previous owner. The Kingfisher Blue you can see on the calipers actually extends to the wheel hubs, the wheel studs, the (immaculate) interior lighting, a couple of cable ties under the bonnet and a few securing screws for the plastic engine covers (pics soon, promise). I drew the line at some sapphire-like studs - Kingfisher Blue, natch - plugged into the Allen bolts on the filler cap (!) but they were easy enough to prise out - and the overall effect now, which could have been in dubious taste, is really rather delightful. The challenge will be to keep it looking as good, especially since it's been covered in Saharan dust for the past two days and while washing it, I noticed it's swirl city around the rear apron, spoiler and number plate housing. A machine polish (which I'll get the professionals to do) will do it the world of good.
Might also ditch the blue wheel studs, but I said that about the plate to begin with..... 
Without wishing to sound picky, it's not all roses. Identifying why the ABS light is coming on intermittently is proving bit of a problem (no fault codes coming up) although it doesn't seem to affect the way the car drives, and there's a bit of hesitation under hard acceleration - which could just be down to a lack of use. Using super-unleaded, of course, but may just add a bit of Redex as well, making it even more expensive to run. And I'm still trying to find a blade thin enough to prise open the two halves of that bloody parcel shelf so I can fill it with sealant, sort out the creaks and re-install it. 
But - all that said - went out for a blast on quiet country roads last night for the first time. Best half hour I've had in yonks.
Lovely car.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May be worth checking tyre pressures are correct for make of tyre and get a 4 wheel alignment, this may help a little with intermittent ABS lights..maybe not, but worth doing anyway.
Moro is the hardest colour to keep shinning and one of the reasons I wrapped my TT as now it's just wipe and go.
Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

seTT said:


> Without wishing to sound picky, it's not all roses. Identifying why the ABS light is coming on intermittently is proving bit of a problem (no fault codes coming up) although it doesn't seem to affect the way the car drives


It doesn't have new tyres on one axle and almost worn out tyres on the other does it? My daughter had this problem after having new tyres fitted on the front, replaced the worn out rears 6 weeks later and problem went away. A few people on here have seen this too.
Just a thought :?

Warren.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Tracking, balancing and alignment are already on the to do list because of a slight shimmy at motorway speeds. Are the likes of Halfords/Kwik Fit et al equipped to do the job? Plenty of cars are four-wheel-dive nowadays, aren't they?
Tyres are Goodyears all round, with plenty of tread, but I haven't checked the pressures. Quite frightened at the prospect of a puncture without a spare tyre, though!
On a separate note, got 38mpg on the motorway/A-road/city centre journey home tonight. Drove like a granny, mind, but nice all the same.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As long as a shop can do 4 wheel alignment, it doesn't really matter but your location may throw up some recommendations.
Get a can of tyre foam from Halfrauds for the tyre.
Steve


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a can in the well where the spare should be.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If that's the OEM tyre foam setup, don't use it as the bottle may be out of date.
Steve


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Never thought of that....


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

After a wash and trip out yesterday, hence brake dust. Only downers at the moment are ESP light (being fixed on Tuesday) and a couple of paint swirls (correction soon). Brilliant car.


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

seTT said:


> After a wash and trip out yesterday, hence brake dust. Only downers at the moment are ESP light (being fixed on Tuesday) and a couple of paint swirls (correction soon). Brilliant car.


looks good mate


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Cheers, mate - that muck that fell out of the sky the other day has a lot to answer for, I reckon. Horribly damaging.
Couple of quick points: eagle-eyed readers may have noticed I initially said it was the ABS light that was on - in fact it's the traction control warning (stupidly got them mixed up until I looked at the owner's manual). Having read elsewhere on this excellent forum that it could be the steering alignment, I took the car to Kwikfit, who said they could do four wheel alignment (and what camber at the rear would you like, sir?) but weren't happy about doing the steering while the warning light was on. However, the VAG specialist I'm taking it to tomorrow says Kwikfit are not to be trusted and I'm better off at an independent. 
Any thoughts?
Also, the car's stance seems slightly lower than most I've seen - but a few mm more (less?) to reduce the wheel arch gap would improve it even more. However, I really like the ride (it's a bit more supple and less crashy than my Exeo Sport, for instance, which is also on 18s) and wouldn't want to ruin it. Being a tight Yorkshireman, I'd also like to keep costs down if possible! What's the best compromise for handling/ride/appearance/price? There's tons of advice on the forum, of course, which I'll be re-visiting, but just wondered what the current thinking is?


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Mate, just be aware.....

I have a V6 like yourself, and the Traction light came on mine recently too. When I got it checked out by Awesome GTI in Manchester, it turned out to be the front nearside wheel sensor which had gone.

Luckily, my car was still under warranty, so it cost nothing, but cost would have been approx £140.

My advice (for what it`s worth), would be to get it checked out properly by either Audi, or a decent Indi (like Awesome) who will do a proper diagnostic on it, before you start getting Kwikfit to do an alignment that may not be needed.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum; great looking Moro Blue you have there !! 8)


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

WHS ^^^

Don't take it to thickfit, get it to a decent Indi


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Point taken.
Car went in today for the warning lamp to be sorted. While I was chatting with the boss at the independent garage I also take my Seat to (who has two TTs, a wrapped Mk1 and a brand new diesel quattro) he expressed the same view as you guys about Kwikfit. Turns out the garage is equipped to do the alignment, and I've built up a good relationship with them over the past few years, and they know the cars very well - so they'll get my business. The guy's Mk1 (a 180 quattro, I think) has also been lowered quite discreetly and has a really nice stance, so I've no doubt he can advise me on that too.
So far as the warning light is concerned: in a possibly misguided bout of paternal benevolence, I've insured my son to drive the TT too, and because I was tied up at work today he picked the car up, so I haven't driven it myself yet to find out if the problem is cured. I'm not even sure what's been done to it and The Boy only did a short motorway trip, which wouldn't be enough time for the lamp to come on, if it was going to. Still, it's all under warranty so I'm fairly relaxed about it all.
Anyway, other things on the to do list: a wash in the morning in view of a benign weather forecast (those wheels don't half get mucky quick), a visit to a garage a few miles away that looks promising for the paint correction, followed by the drive to work, where a couple of colleagues are considering investing in TTs themselves, after seeing photos of mine. Which is nice.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

So, two weeks into TT ownership and it's a joyous experience. The car is superb (no more warning light) and has driven and looked lovely in the sunshine of the past couple of days. Bodily, it's beautiful. Or so I thought.
Remember the paint swirls mentioned earlier? Well, they're that much more visible in the sun - so I booked it in for the previously-mentioned paint correction with a local firm. The took some finding, and when I eventually got there the guy said he'd seen the car pass and hoped it was coming to him because it looked so beautiful.
Under the lights, though, it was a different story. I swear there were parts of the car that looked as if they had been polished with a wire brush. He said the car would come up brilliantly and was in pretty good shape. Quite an eye-opener, though.
Anywas, he's got a two-day window just after Easter, so in it goes. I was certainly impressed with what I heard and saw, the guy was knowledgeable and the cars he had in were all top-end jobs (he had a couple of new, pre-delivery Range Rovers coming in, which I found amazing). Just counting down the days now...
In other news, took it to work yesterday and the car was much admired. Plus, that V6 sounds great in the confines of an underground car park. Happy days.


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice thing to look forward to. Has the paint firm advised what they will do and how much it will cost?

I don't have major swirl marks on my black 2001 225 coupe, but quite a few scratches that are noticeable when close and also the usual pebble dash spot damage to the front. Unfortunately the latter is quite deep, small spots so I think the only way that is fixable is a strip and respray which I not doing.

My local body shop have advised that can get rid of most of the scratches thought with some special polish and MOP, the polish isn't available in Halfords. So I probably will be doing this at some stage.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

On the day it's done, I'll take about a million pics, I reckon, because it'll probably only look really nice for about five minutes. The workshop will photograph it too, which should be interesting. The real challenge will be keeping it in good nick afterwards, not easy when the car spends its life outside, all efforts at finding a garage for rent having drawn a blank so far. Also, I'm wondering if Autoglym SRP is a little too aggressive sometimes, so I'm also looking at possible alternatives too. I'm a hand polisher by nature (sounds rude!) and wonder if I'm to blame for the swirls on my Exeo, if not the TT. Might just put the Seat in for treatment too, because it's a lovely pearl grey (Urano - awful name) which is almost as nice as Moro in my opinion, and would definitely benefit from a bit of TLC.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry, Sammjc - completely ignored your question. The package I've signed up for is £300, which the guy reckons will restore the car to better than new. He had a Range Rover there which was costing £700-plus to do, and looked nice, but he says the TT is better than that anyway, so there's no point spending more. Sounds fair enough. I was a bit pushed for time (going to work) so will find out later what the exact procedure entails, but the fella was very confidence-inspiring, and I'm sure it will be worth it. 
Funny - I've had some excellent cars over the years, but the TT is the only one I've really wanted to spend money on improving (suspension next and the brakes, despite being drilled discs, aren't as positive as I'd like). Must be the many, varied and exceptional examples I've seen displayed on the forum. And also the fact that the previous owner of mine clearly went to a lot of trouble turning it into a very fine car indeed (I take no credit for its terrific condition) which was clearly cherished. So I'm kind of obliged to continue the good work, aren't I?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

For a polish SRP is not aggressive, has a lot of fillers so hides swirls. Once the correction is done on the paint and with a good washing method you shouldn't have to use a polish for a while. A good wax is a must to keep your paint looking fresh! Lovely car btw


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Turns out my camera's pants, but getting a new phone tomorrow with The Daughter's help - so hopefully will have some new pics soon that actually do the car justice. 
On a separate issue, went to a gig tonight (Buzzcocks in Holmfirth, since you ask) and - as I'd had a few liveners before seeing Shelley and Diggle - let The Boy drive back. 
There's a really nice, de-restricted, downhill stretch where the V6 sounded amazing from the passenger seat. Unfortunately some chav in a trick Golf GTi decided to take a closer look, about a yard from the rear bumper - on full bloody beam - for about two miles. I told my son to put some distance between us - which he did with ease - only for the moron to overtake at colossal speed with a line of cars coming the other way, all of which had to brake heavily. Talk about a near miss. I shudder to think what the consequences of that could have been. Think The Boy was a bit shaken up by the whole thing - he's a sensible 25-year-old (there are some) - but I'm hoping it's not a sign of things to come. That kind of attention I can do without.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Driving slower can give them the get lost message.
Steve


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Also got buzzed a couple of days ago by a Renault Megane (not the hot version) on the local Wrenthorpe Bypass. who very nearly lost control on a roundabout in his efforts to show what a fantastic driver he is. What's wrong with these people?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

There called ARSE HOLES :wink:


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Took the TT in for paint enhancement today, so should come back looking even nicer on Thursday.


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

Doesn't look like it needs enhancing looking at that photo.

Mine looks great from a few feet away, unable to see any blemishes. It's amazing how good the paint looks given that it's 13 years old. Looking close up though and there are scratches and a few touch ups to be seen. Some of the touch ups are on stone chips that went down to the metal.

I will be looking to do a paint enhancement or even a complete respray in the not too distant future. I went to the transport show yesterday and saw some amazing paint enhancement and respray work on some really old classic cars..


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it looks just great too.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks purrrty you've done well 

Oh and the guy up you a**e sounds like a jackass

J
xx


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. I thought the car looked nice too - until I had an interesting conversation with the guy who's doing the paint enhancement tonight. Looks like he's going to need a bit of extra time because he reckons it's been subjected to a poor quality machine polish at some point (probably prior to sale) so he's having to undo quite a lot of awkward blemishes - only visible under the lights. Then again, he's a real perfectionist ( which is good news for me) so the car should be fantastic by the time it's returned, possibly Friday. Really impressed with his dedication - and the standard of his work. He had a £134k Overfinch Range Rover when I first called, to which he was applying a ceramic finish, and while I'm no fan of big 4x4s, even I had to admit it looked sensational. Yesterday, as I dropped off the TT, he was applying the same finish to a brand new, cherry-pearl-coloured Mazda 6 (a very handsome car) and that also looked superb - so much so that I think I may go for one when I replace the Exeo.
I'm not going for the ceramic on the TT - at £700 it's a little beyond my budget - but it will have a treatment of some sort to keep it looking nice. 
Stupid for an old guy - but I'm really missing my lovely TT. Don't get me wrong, the Seat's a good car, but it's a turbo diesel and sounds like a combine harvester compared to the creamy exhaust note of that V6.
Also received my TTOC membership today, which includes a couple of back issues of the magazine, so I'm busy poring over those in the Audi's absence.
Roll on Friday!


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

Would not enjoy being without mine for any period. Unfortunately my dash pod looks like it could do with a service, missing pixels and fuel/temp gauges out but I understand that means 2-3 weeks out of action so am just going to leave it until it gets unbearable..

Looking forward to your update on the paint finish after it's done..


----------

